# More of Mount Isa



## clopo (Feb 13, 2013)

Ill start from last night and go backwards a few weeks.


First up last night was a young Olive python.



Olive Python by R. Francis, on Flickr


I then found a DOR black headed python which i was disapointed about as i really wanted to see one. I then came across this little mulga snake (Pseudechis australis), i got excited thinking it may have been a pygmy mulga but no such luck.



Mulga Snake by R. Francis, on Flickr








A childrens python from a few nights ago, this fella was hunting frogs next to the creek.



Childrens Python by R. Francis, on Flickr


My target for years, i went looking for them over the weekend and couldnt find any. However i did find alot of scats which looked about right for a hosmers skink. So i went back at night and found one in the first crack i looked in.



Hosmers Skink by R. Francis, on Flickr








Storrs monitor was another target over the weekend just gone. I had almost given up and then saw this one run up a tree stump.



Storrs Monitor by R. Francis, on Flickr










Storrs Monitor by R. Francis, on Flickr




Storrs Monitor by R. Francis, on Flickr


A fat tailed gecko from a week ago.



Diplodactylus conspicillatus by R. Francis, on Flickr


Went for a fishing trip a few weeks ago down to the Georgina River, went spotlighting for a few hours and could only find a few Gehyra variegata and Bynoes gecko's. No photos of the bynoes.



Gehyra variegata by R. Francis, on Flickr


I have a heap of Ctenotus lateralis living in my yard.



Ctenotus lateralis by R. Francis, on Flickr

I see ring tailed dragons all the time during the day, thought i may as well add one photo of them.



Ring-tailed Dragon by R. Francis, on Flickr


Had some family up and did some site seeing around the area just after new years. Unfortunately i rolled my ankle and broke a few bones playing cricket, so i couldnt get around to well in the bush on crutches. Therefore i sat next to the creek flipping rocks. Came up with a few Litoria rubella and Litoria coplandi.



Litoria rubella by R. Francis, on Flickr


Litoria coplandi



Litoria coplandi by R. Francis, on Flickr

At the same place as the frogs i found this awesome looking mertens water monitor, unfortunately his swimming skills were to good to get better photos.



Mertens' Water Monitor by R. Francis, on Flickr

I have had a few Eremiascincus isolepis in the back yard lately.



Eremiascincus isolepis by R. Francis, on Flickr


I spent a few nights looking for geckos around a few rocky out crops, found a few bynoes, heaps of Gehyra robusta and this Strophurus krisalys



Strophurus krisalys by R. Francis, on Flickr

Gehrya robusta



Gehyra robusta by R. Francis, on Flickr

Again with the family up we went camping over at the Gregory river, did pretty well with the frogs.
Litoria inermis



Litoria inermis by R. Francis, on Flickr

Ornate burrowing frog



Ornate Burrowing Frog by R. Francis, on Flickr

Another litoria inermis



Litoria inermis by R. Francis, on Flickr

Cyclorana novaehollandiae



Cyclorana novaehollandiae by R. Francis, on Flickr


And to finish off a nice shot of a bird, one of my favourites.



Red-backed Fairy-Wren by R. Francis, on Flickr


----------



## Bushman (Feb 13, 2013)

Good crisp shots of some beaut finds. I particularly like the Merten's in the water shot and ones that include a bit of habitat like the Storr's and caudicinctus.


----------



## 666PYTHON (Feb 13, 2013)

Hey mate didn't realise I'm not the only one living in Mount Isa that loves and owns these beautiful animals. Great photos as well did you get that mertons monitor out by the dam bay any chance?


----------



## Zipidee (Feb 13, 2013)

Superb pics!!!


----------



## Chanzey (Feb 13, 2013)

ITSSS A RED BACKED FAIRYYY WREN !! !

Haha sorry just something we do at work 

Great pictures.


----------



## butters (Feb 13, 2013)

Awesome pictures. Yes there are a few of us around the Isa.

I don't live here but I spend more time here than home.


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Feb 13, 2013)

Good shot mate, just out of curiosity how do you distinguish between a pygmy mulga an a common mulga?


----------



## Endeavour (Feb 13, 2013)

You have a real talent, just wonderful photographs.


Kindest regards

Endeavour


----------



## 666PYTHON (Feb 13, 2013)

Awesome pictures. Yes there are a few of us around the Isa.


I don't live here but I spend more time here than home.

ahhh you fly in and out do ya? I'm trying for it haha I mean I like it a lot here reptile wise but I miss the beach haha


----------



## clopo (Feb 13, 2013)

Monitor_Keeper said:


> Good shot mate, just out of curiosity how do you distinguish between a pygmy mulga an a common mulga?



Pygmy mulga's have some markings around the head, this one also would have been on the upper end of their size range. I think there is also a difference in subcaudal scales but would have to check that one.

Thanks everyone.

Ive been up here for quite a few years now, i dont keep reptiles but deal with them quite a bit through work. As well as for personnel interest.


----------



## clopo (Feb 14, 2013)

Centralian Blue-tongue by R. Francis, on Flickr





Death Adder by R. Francis, on Flickr


----------



## scorps (Feb 14, 2013)

Lovely pics, I love isa.

Do you guys get asper out that way?


----------



## eipper (Feb 15, 2013)

Pailsei, weigeli and sp. are split from australis by the rostral shape, build, smaller length, all single subcaudals, smaller linear purple markings on the neck. Very different when you compare the two


----------



## PieBald (Feb 15, 2013)

Nice reminds me of growing up there, does DOR mean died on road?


----------



## clopo (Feb 15, 2013)

scorps said:


> Lovely pics, I love isa.
> 
> Do you guys get asper out that way?



I have never seen any asper around mount isa.

Thanks for the clarification on pseudechis Scott.

Yes DOR is dead/died on road.


----------



## clopo (Feb 17, 2013)

Strophurus krisalys by R. Francis, on Flickr




Childrens Python eating Cyclorana australis by R. Francis, on Flickr


----------



## clopo (Feb 20, 2013)

A few more from last night, its great when the missus has night shift...

First up was a Burtons, i see a lot of these but they are usually grey so i thought i would grab a photo. I then went to a spot full of spinifex that a fire had burnt right around hopeing to find something around the edge of it. As soon as i hopped out of the car i heard some rustling, to my surprise it was a Ctenotus pantherinus. For anyone that doesnt know these skinks they are fast, really fast. But because it was dark this fella wasnt going anywhere. I then stopped at a creek to find some frogs, there were thousands of desert tree frogs calling but nothing else. There was also an ackie in a hole next to the creek. Just as i was leaving a came across a little mulga snake. On the way home i only saw a Kristyns Gecko, i did missed what looked like a delma as well.




Burtons Legless Lizard by R. Francis, on Flickr




Ctenotus pantherinus acripes by R. Francis, on Flickr




Mulga Snake by R. Francis, on Flickr


----------

